# Stallion-Mare



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hormone imbalance or any number of things. She needs to be evaluated by a vet.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Hormone imbalance or any number of things. She needs to be evaluated by a vet.


This is the exact thought I had.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

My paint x Arabian mare does the same thing but only around her dam. She does that grunting neigh thing and squeals with her neck all arched and my farrier thought she was a stud... Only started this last year and she's 8 years old.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

One mare at my barn had very similar behavior. The vet ultrasounded her ovaries and one was very enlarged. After surgery to remove the enlarged one (normal one was untouched) she went back to being her normal, sweet self.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> One mare at my barn had very similar behavior. The vet ultrasounded her ovaries and one was very enlarged. After surgery to remove the enlarged one (normal one was untouched) she went back to being her normal, sweet self.


The one mare that I know that acted like a stud also had enlarged ovaries.
OP I would call the vet he might be able to solve the mystery. Shalom


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have heard of mares who produce too much testosterone, and act aggressively/stud like towards horses (and people). However it will require diagnoses and treatment by a vet. Some of the horses I learned of were either spayed entirely, or had their ovaries removed. Best bet is get your vet out to diagnose her, as it could be a number of things.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a mare that would act stud like in her first trimester of pregnancy:shock: One sign she was indeed in foal:lol: She would even mount other horses sometimes. :-( So I agree with what others have said, Definitely think it is a hormonal thing


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Something is wrong with the indoor plumbing, like the others said. Either that or she's just a particularly devilish pony.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It sounds like a cystic ovary that needs treating.


----------

